# Gas and sleeping out



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

After reading all of these sex posts I realized my main concern in this issue. Usually during the night I have gas and bloating. I wake up in the morning and alot passes through me and then I go to the bathroom. But how do yall handle being all gassy with someone from the opposite sex? I am not exactly comfortable telling a guy, "Hey, by the way I might pass gas all night long." haha, i don't think that would turn him on. I broke up with my last BF a few months ago, and even with him I was not comfortable to tell him all the details. All heknew was that I had "digestion problems" and my stomach bothered me alot. I would not spend the night if my stomach was bothering me even teh slightest bit. Alot of this caused my anxiety to increase as well because I worried. Now, as a single girl I have to deal with meeting someone new and how to handle it. Suggestions?


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey AmyUT!I know exactly how you feel. I broke up with my first boyfriend when my IBS trouble started. I didnt know it was IBS but I lost a lot of weight and people thought I was anorexic, I worried a lot and became paranoied because I had lost any self confidence I had because of my problems and my boyfriend didn't know how to deal with it. To be honest he wasn't very supportive and isnt helping now lol. He says that if my stomach makes noises then he will just laugh. But there is the gas issue which as you know is just as bad. I didnt tell him about that but I feel in class I cant sit next to anyone. usually peppermint tea helps me with my gas but at school there are is no hot water avalible, and I dont have a small enough flask.







as for haveing people round or going round houses. I feel more comfortable having people around then going round other peoples houses. The problem is my friends all want me to make the effort to go round their's and they never want to come round mine because of the distance. I have only been to one sleep overe since my IBS troubles and my friend didn't even know I had IBS. I had such a good time that I even forgot I had it. I think the worst hurdle to get over is the whole issue of axioty. With me that is one of the main triggers to my tubby upsets. Its just so hard to forget that you have IBS. As for dating well I have no such luck. I never was a confident girl with the boy but now that I ave IBS its ten times as hard because boys my age are so immature and wouldn't know how to deal with the situation.


----------

